# New Pup!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a cutie, Congratulations!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

How adorable and congratulations! What is his or her name?


----------



## goldencowboy88 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you. Name is Brody! So Brody and Dallas!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Fun days ahead! Our new puppy, Kismet is almost 15 weeks and it has been a wonderful and exhausting whirlwind lol


----------



## goldencowboy88 (Aug 7, 2013)

lol yes you're a few weeks ahead of me. Mine is 8 weeks so any advice you have with new pup w/ older pup would be great! Right now its day 1 of housebreaking! Its been 5 years since I've done this and its amazing some of things you forget


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

It is amazing how much you forget. It has been 12 years for us. and we don't have another dog. When we got our first Golden we had an 8 year old Eskie. I think the key is to supervise their interactions and give Dallas breaks from Brody And time with you alone when you can.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*This is Kismet when he was 8 weeks old*


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Awww, so adorable!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brody and Kismet*

Brody and Kismet are just adorable!!


----------

